# [GTK] .gtkrc-2.0 ne prend pas en compte ~/.icons [résolu]

## kwenspc

Tout est dans le titre. "avant" ça marchait. Plus maintenant. 

Si je colle un theme d'icone venant de /usr/share/icons ça passe, sinon si je met un theme d'icones custom dans ~/.icons ça le prend pas en compte.

Un idée?Last edited by kwenspc on Tue Jan 25, 2011 1:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Ok laissez tomber, j'ai oublier d'installer les themes gnome icons... Le theme d'icone que je veux hérite en partie du theme gnome, or comme j'utilise pas gnome je n'avais pas le paquet gnome-icon-theme d'installé.

----------

## geekounet

Sinon le path standard selon freedesktop.org, c'est ~/.local/share/icons/. Perso je faisais un symlink entre les 2 pour être tranquille.  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Sinon le path standard selon freedesktop.org, c'est ~/.local/share/icons/. Perso je faisais un symlink entre les 2 pour être tranquille. 

 

petit malin, je le note, !!!! thanks  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Sinon le path standard selon freedesktop.org, c'est ~/.local/share/icons/. Perso je faisais un symlink entre les 2 pour être tranquille. 

 

Ah en effet, très bon conseil, thx geekounet!

----------

